# LGB



## emert (Jun 20, 2011)

What effect will the demise of LGB have on the value of these trains? Will another company provide replacement parts? Thanks, Emert


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Check on EBAY as to the value of LGB rolling stock. I haven't bought any for over 10 years, and I haven't followed its prices. Train-Li sponsors one of the MLS forums and has a large stock of LGB parts. He has helped me when I needed to fix one of my LGB engines.

Chuck N


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

As usually happens when something of value becomes difficult to find for whatever reason, the value usually goes up. How much it rises depends on demand. The original Lehmann-owned LGB, unlike most other large scale brands, manufactured a very lengthy line of products over its 5 decades of existence. Some products were mfr'd in such large quantities that there are still some to be had on dealers' shelves, and in some cases the prices have dropped from original simply because of lack of demand. Many of those left over were also not the highest demand items. Other items were mfr'd in very limited runs and have become prize collector items especially if they were models of a particularly unusual or popular prototype.

Buying previously owned LGB can be a way to save a few dollars - if you can find someone selling mint condition or never-used items still in boxes then any price below current (if Marklin still makes it) or last average retail is good. There are plenty of on-line sources for prices of just about any LGB model out there. Just search for "LGB nnnnn" where nnnnn is the 5 digit model number.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

emert: 
LGB is back in business and doing well by some accounts. With respect to parts, Axel at Train-li-usa is definetly the best source, I have included a link to there website. Very nice people to deal. I have dealt with him and his wife Joane since they started the business, and I have nothing but good things to say about them. 

Mohammed 
http://www.train-li-usa.com


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I get my LGB parts from Only Trains. We have had several stores in our region close because they couldn't get LGB products back in '06. There were several that had a large inventory and they are still open and doing well today.
I use LGB track and all my powered stock is LGB. It is reliable, works well, and holds its value. I am aware that LGB owners are made fun of. I don't know why. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I've dismantled my indoor layout and sold all of my LGB (and other) trains, tracks and electrical stuff on eBay. I received less than I had expected for some of the things, and more than I expected for others. When all was added up, my total proceeds for the LGB items were about the same as what I paid for them 10 to 12 years ago. In the meantime I got years of enjoyment from them.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Maerklin, the owner of LGB is improving the LAB situation daily. A changing production environment, better pricing philosophy a quicker more reliable product scheduling.

Brand new 2011 rolling stock is in stock.

Including the long awaited UNITAH.


----------

